# idea for meat emulsification, anybody done it before?



## junkcollector (Nov 28, 2012)

I had a brain fart about 3something this morning while I couldn't sleep. We have a 600w kitchen aid mixer just like this one.

http://www.shefinds.com/files/2011/04/KitchenAid-Professional-600-6qt-575-Watt-Stand-Mixer.jpg

Got grinder for it, table top grinder, blenders etc. Nicely prepped kitchen, however I don't have a bowl chopper yet to make emulsification simple. 

The rocks and mud were rolling around in my head and I came up with the idea of *why not* take the dremel tool and grind a knife edge into the leading edge of the triangle paddle to make a knife. I have discovered the paddle to be a wonderful mixing tool in our mixer by raising or lowering the bowel I can get a very good mix without gumming up the paddle. Why couldn't I get a spare paddle, sharpen the leading edges on it, reseal with food grade epoxy and use it to emulsify meat for dogs, bologona etc??? Worst case I'd be out $20 or so for a paddle and a bit of time. 

Has anybody done this before? If so, how'd it turn out? Any opinions as to why it is a bad idea? I get a idea in my head and even though I think I got it worked out, that dreaded Murphy ((murphies law)) always seems to sneak in. What have I missed, anything???? 

I do want to specify, resealing the raw/ground edges would be with FOOD GRADE epoxy. We have a gallon or so extra from where we resealed our spring box at the shop last year. 

Thanks

Louie


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Ruhlman kind of describes a stand mixer alternative to emulsifying in Charcuterie, if I remember correctly, but, IMHO, you need high speed to emulsify well.

Get a 1/8" bore grinding plate and grind through that at least a couple times and then emulsify in a food processor.


~Martin


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 28, 2012)

If you are looking for the Emulsified texture of Hot Dogs or Bologna, Oscar Mayer style. The meat needs to be super fine and I don't know if the KA is Fast enough to keep breaking down the meat even with a sharpened paddle. The KA does fine to mix and emulsify regular sausages as is. If you feel ambitious go ahead and try it. Worst case the Baker in your family will have a Killer tool to Cut Fat into Flour for Pie Dough and Biscuit Recipes...JJ


----------



## daveomak (Nov 28, 2012)

Princess put together this tutorial awhile back...   good looking emulsification .....      

*http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...ers-emulsified-sausage-tutorial-12-pics-qview*


----------



## junkcollector (Nov 28, 2012)

thanks guys. hadn't give a thought to the rpm. i'll have to use the 1/8th plate & see how goes it once the spare paddle arrives. 

i've used a food processor in the past, rather avoid it if possible...


----------



## jarjarchef (Nov 28, 2012)

How much are you looking to make at a time? As the guys have pointed out you will run into rpm issues. I like the creativity of making cutting blades, but I do not see them working. If you look at how the cutting tools work there is some type of resistance like a screw forcing the meat to a die and the blade cuts it like the meat grinder or the guard that is around the blades of a buffalo chopper, so as the blades spin it will push against the guard to give the resistance to cut.

I would say do a progressive grind with the grinder then into a food processor for the final steps.


----------



## shoneyboy (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## venture (Nov 28, 2012)

You can make a perfectly good or better sausage (hot dogs) without the emulsification of Oscar Mayer.

In either case, a dedicated grinder will be in your future if you try it on your KA.  Not to mention the dedicated stuffer you will want.

Hey, this sausage addiction gets expensive!

The KA will be a so-so mixer for SMALL batches of sausages, tho?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## junkcollector (Nov 28, 2012)

jarjar, my largest batch to date was 20 lbs. wife already picked one up for me, she won't be home for a few more days. so i either got a extra mixer paddle, or waste 20 minutes at this point and have a nice sharp dough cutter.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





SB, hand that popcorn this way, wife won't let me use the existing paddle to experiment with. gotta wait till she gets home with the new one in a day or 3. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





venture, i already have the stuffer and a stand alone grinder. just don't enjoy futsin around with the food processor. i use the KA grinder and mixer both for small batches, usually 5# or less. anything more and get out the table top grinder.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 28, 2012)

junkcollector said:


> my largest batch to date was 20 lbs.



:icon_eek:

That's a lot to emulsify with standard home kitchen equipment.


~Martin


----------



## junkcollector (Nov 28, 2012)

thats why i was hoping to speed things up possibly. haven't found a bowl chopper on fleebay or craigslist that was within a reasonable distance for a reasonable price. seen em for 4-600 kindly regular but they always are either sold already or too far away to make a weekend run for. I have seen reference to the bucket mixers but my kitchen is so small already, i warsh the KA bowl, stuffer and the 15lb mixer (when used) in the bathtub. kitchen sink is simply too small. to throw a bucket style mixer into the collection might cause me issues with my better half.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 29, 2012)

Here you go..... A small home version Buffalo Chopper not too far from your home country.....    Norcross Georgia...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/USED-HOBART...TTER-FOOD-PROCESSOR-/181033842162?refid=store


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 29, 2012)

There was one exactly like that for sale near here in early summer, grinder head included, for $400. but it was gone by the time I found the add.

~Martin


----------



## junkcollector (Nov 29, 2012)

im too cheep to shell out the dough for that  one. they  go much cheaper pretty  regularly. plus once i get one, it'll come time to put up a garage for meat processing.


----------



## shoneyboy (Nov 29, 2012)

junkcollector said:


> im too cheep to shell out the dough for that  one. they  go much cheaper pretty  regularly. plus once i get one, it'll come time to put up a garage for meat processing.


----------



## junkcollector (Nov 29, 2012)

how many
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





do i loose when the atv's, welders and skid steer go in?


----------



## shoneyboy (Nov 29, 2012)

Multi-use building ......No 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





loss ......that's just using your space efficiently....Mine is the same way......


----------



## junkcollector (Nov 29, 2012)

something about grinder dust probably won't taste really good in brats. be hi in iron though.


----------



## rstr hunter (Nov 29, 2012)

Venture said:


> You can make a perfectly good or better sausage (hot dogs) without the emulsification of Oscar Mayer.
> 
> In either case, a dedicated grinder will be in your future if you try it on your KA.  Not to mention the dedicated stuffer you will want.
> 
> ...


Totally agree.  When we do our hotdogs, we just use a double grind through the grinder and have an old fashioned wiener texture (for those who know what that is).  Not oscar meyer, but a great hot dog texture.  Like Ambassador weiners for those who have had them.


----------



## junkcollector (Nov 29, 2012)

RH, 

For the most part I agree with you. I have no issues with a double grind old fashioned dog, however, there are times that I just have a desire for a smooth dog which brings me back to a easier way to emulsify it. 

shoneyboy, 

since your encouraging a garage,


----------



## shoneyboy (Nov 29, 2012)

junkcollector said:


> something about grinder dust probably won't taste really good in brats. be hi in iron though.


I have processed meat in my shop before, I have a folding table that I use. I wash it before, cover it during and washed it after, I haven't had a problem with shop dirt yet......My shop is 30 x 40 and I have on my wish list to get a cooler to install beside it, that way I would have a place just to processing meat..... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.....


----------



## shoneyboy (Nov 29, 2012)

junkcollector said:


> RH,
> 
> For the most part I agree with you. I have no issues with a double grind old fashioned dog, however, there are times that I just have a desire for a smooth dog which brings me back to a easier way to emulsify it.
> 
> ...


?


----------



## junkcollector (Nov 29, 2012)

sorry bout that, didn't realize it didn't take completely. internet has been giving fits this evening. was going to tell ya that i'm gonna just lay the blame on you when the wife asks me what the ***^^%$$# i think i'm doing when i get the skid steer out and start leveling out the flower beds to make room for a shop.


----------



## shoneyboy (Nov 29, 2012)

junkcollector said:


> sorry bout that, didn't realize it didn't take completely. internet has been giving fits this evening. was going to tell ya that i'm gonna just lay the blame on you when the wife asks me what the ***^^%$$# i think i'm doing when i get the skid steer out and start leveling out the flower beds to make room for a shop.









If that's all I get blamed for...I'll be doing good.......ROFLOL


----------



## junkcollector (Nov 29, 2012)

Shoneyboy said:


> If that's all I get blamed for...I'll be doing good.......ROFLOL


HAHAHAHA. promise, that's all you'll get blamed for.


----------

